# Pros & cons of different turnout motors?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

This will be my 2nd 'real' layout in N scale. I plan on using Peco 55 flex track & turnouts. I have older locos & rolling stock so Atlas 55 is out.

My 1st layout used Atlas custom switch motors (all Atlas track & turnouts) that have been around for decades. One problem (a huge headache that I don't want to repeat) was trying to mount *and* position at the same time a motor under the layout, upside down into plywood. A beyond frustrating exercise that was hard to tolerate. Drilling holes for the screws *without* moving the exact position of the motor was not easy.

Anyway, I'm looking for pros & cons of the few available switch motors. My concerns are;

1. Cost,
2. Ability to work with DCC,
3. Ability to have contacts for position lighting if I don't use DCC,
4. Ease of mounting,
5, Able to work with Peco turnouts.

What I have found are;

1. Peco (2 versions, no position contacts); 
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Peco-HO-N-PL11-Side-Mounting-Turnout-Motor-p/pec-pl11.htm
http://www.peco-uk.com/product.asp?strParents=3309&CAT_ID=3337&P_ID=17682
2. Tortoise; 
http://www.blwnscale.com/Circuitron.htm
3. Atlas new style; 
https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/itemdesc.asp?ic=2065&eq=&Tp=
4. Atlas old style (no position contacts); 
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ailroad-HO-N-Gauge-Under-Table-Switch-Machine
5. Rix;
http://www.bakatronics.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=488

The original Peco design would be the obvious choice except for this;
http://nscaleadventures.blogspot.com/search/label/Track work

I don't want to drill & then try to conceal a huge hole for every turnout. 
The Peco side mounted design is debatable.

I'm leaning towards the *newer* Atlas design with position contacts. Tortoise seems to be somewhat pricey.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Ease of mounting and reliable operation is what you'll get with the Peco PL-10 turnout motors that is if you don't mind the "click" sound these do when moving.These are definitely designed for this job and you won't find better.However,they need a strong current to activate their twincoils so you'll likely need a Capacitive Discharge Unit that you can buy assembled or build yourself with plans you can find on the net.Another drawback,though minor,is to have a way to hide them.They're under the turnout,however there is a part of the PL-10 that sticks out the side that has to be hidden with either ballasted plates or other scenic arrangement.You can have them hidden with a permanent cover that is simply ballasted with the track wich makes replacing one more difficult,but I have yet to hear of one failing.

To operate lights or other device,you can add a switch(I believe a PL-13) specially made by Peco to clip under the PL-10,so your other need is taken care of neatly.

The Tortoise is indeed an outstanding turnout motor that will offer smooth and nearly silent operation and will last decades.It also offers two sets of contacts that allows operation of lights or frog power or other needs.A great choice indeed.Drawbacks...they need sufficient clearance under the layout as they need more room than a PL-10 and the installation is pretty much what you described in your post,so might not be your best option.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

That PL10E, extended version, it states it still is a turnout *mount*, but what is the extended pin for??


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I bought a bunch of PL-10 a couple years ago on Ebay,amongst them were two PL-10Es.The only difference I could see is these have a longer rod to actuate the turnout.My guess is if someone wants to bury them deeper under the layout surface.I've used them just the same but cut this rod.If mounted to the turnout,as per design,the regular PL-10 does the job just fine.I never investigated the purpose of the extended rod.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

While the tortoises are a little more money, it has 2 sets of built in contacts. You can also control them with a simple SPDT switch, an AC transformer and also use the control wiring to do control board and track side signal lighting easy and cheap! Buy them in 6 or 12 packs to get better prices!
A simple trick for mounting Tortoise Switch Machines is get the template set it on top of layout drill the holes for the fulcrum and the 4 holes for mounting, Then on the baseplate of the Tortoise Switch Machine stick a piece of double stick foam tape and using the pilot holes align and stick the Switch Machine under the turn out, Install screws done.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I assume the longer pin is for mounting below the table, but it couldn't be attached directly to the turnout. The literature says it's a direct mount like the regular version, but that makes no sense with the longer pin.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I have also read about using these RC 'servo' motors.
Anyone here use these with Peco turnouts?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

RC 'servo' motors work rather well too, But you have to buy a control board to run them they won't work off of simple switches.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I know one can get from eBay servos for around $3, but I don't know how much these 'control boards' are. Many elsewhere are swearing by them.


----------

